# أفضل وأسرع روبورت بالعالم



## سبع الليل (23 ديسمبر 2007)

اقامت وزارة الاقتصاد والصناعة والتجارة اليابانية مسابقة لأختيار روبوت عام ٢٠٠٧ (2007 Robot of the Year award) وكانت الجائزة من نصيب للروبوت M-430iA من شركة Fanuc Ltd الذي يعتبر جبار الروبوتات ويعمل ٢٤ ساعه في مصنع اغذيه وادوات صيدليه حيث يقدر ان يغلف ١٢٠ قطعة في الدقيقة علي خط التجميع









وهذه بعض من المشاهد على اليوتيوب 

المقطع الأول 

المقطع الثاني 

المقطع الثالث 


المصدر​


----------



## Eng-Maher (23 ديسمبر 2007)

موضوع رائع تسلم ايدك


----------



## سبع الليل (24 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكراً لمرورك أخي ماهر 
ولكن متى نستطيع نحن العرب أن نصنع روبوتات *


----------



## ياسر الشعار (24 ديسمبر 2007)

شكرا لك أخي على هذه المعلومة


----------



## علي عباس جاسم (28 ديسمبر 2007)

علي عباس جاسم ميكاترونيكس عراق

شكرا جزيلاااااااااااااااا


ردا على هذه المشاركة اللطيفه ارجو فتح اللنكات التالية باليو تيوب ارجو ان تستمتعوووون 

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=BVQ7FFFfNfQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=UshrP9RWpWQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=TJiOjiMbvko&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FgsmiwTuc_w&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=bwAVGuDj7Q0&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=m84yPATpyrc&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=FWx2DIAx4QI

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=LTYJ2nMWiJQ&feature=related

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=G3vRAxN5Ah0


----------



## سبع الليل (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*شكراً لك أخي علي عباس على المشاركة الجميلة *


----------



## ahmedmecha (28 ديسمبر 2007)

*nice*

شكرا جزيلا موضوع جميل ........ فعلا سرعه عاليه لكن الاجمل هي الدقه
function __RP_Callback_Helper(str, strCallbackEvent, splitSize, func){var event = null;if (strCallbackEvent){event = document.createEvent('Events');event.initEvent(strCallbackEvent, true, true);}if (str && str.length > 0){var splitList = str.split('|');var strCompare = str;if (splitList.length == splitSize)strCompare = splitList[splitSize-1];var pluginList = document.plugins;for (var count = 0; count < pluginList.length; count++){var sSrc = '';if (pluginList[count] && pluginList[count].src)sSrc = pluginList[count].src;if (strCompare.length >= sSrc.length){if (strCompare.indexOf(sSrc) != -1){func(str, count, pluginList, splitList);break;}}}}if (strCallbackEvent)document.body.dispatchEvent(event);}function __RP_Coord_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Left = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Top = splitList[1];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Right = splitList[2];pluginList[index].__RP_Coord_Callback_Bottom = splitList[3];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-coord-callback', 5, func);}function __RP_Url_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Vid = splitList[0];pluginList[index].__RP_Url_Callback_Parent = splitList[1];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, 'rp-js-url-callback', 3, func);}function __RP_TotalBytes_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_TotalBytes_Callback_Bytes = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}function __RP_Connection_Callback(str){var func = function(str, index, pluginList, splitList){pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback = str;pluginList[index].__RP_Connection_Callback_Url = splitList[0];};__RP_Callback_Helper(str, null, 2, func);}


----------



## سبع الليل (10 يناير 2008)

*شكراً لمروكم إخوتي الأفاضل *


----------

